# Kayaking San Luis Pass



## nbfisher (Aug 18, 2010)

I must say this site is amazing. Having spent years and years fishing Baffin and the Landcut I really had zero idea where or how to fish other areas. Traveling to Louisiana I decided to stop in Galveston area a few days. After researching this site I narrowed it down to San Luis Pass area. I ran across Steve with San Luis Pass Kayaks on this forum and called him. He not only told me all about the area he also said he would deliver and pickup the kayak to me at the pass. To good to pass up I met Steve on the 22nd and 23rd and fished the area. Steve delivered me a wilderness13 on one day and an Ocean Prowler the next. After giving me some pro tips I went on my way. I fished the flats and some of the deeper cuts and ended up catching almost everything Texas Inshore Fishing has to over. Although nothing huge I caught Reds, Trout, Black Drum, Flounder, and the usual skipjack and hard heads. Trout and Black Drum came off Carolina Rigged live shrimp, Reds on Gulp natural penny shrimp and live mullet I caught, flounder oddly off of RedFish Magic Spinnerbait. Steve made everything so easy and the fishing was so productive I will be returning next week for 3 more days. Check out his weekly reports in the guide section or website www.sanluispasskayak.com. I will post up next week with results. Happy Fishing everyone.


----------



## nbfisher (Aug 18, 2010)

Won't let me add all the pics to my post for some reason.


----------



## nbfisher (Aug 18, 2010)

Trout


----------



## nbfisher (Aug 18, 2010)

Flounder


----------



## nbfisher (Aug 18, 2010)

Redfish to complete the Texas Slam


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

I fished with you on friday! I was the one with the girl who got the other 2 kayaks.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Great post and yes, this site is amazing. I have met and fished with some really good people on here. 2Coolers are the creme.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## nbfisher (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Willie! How did you guys do? I'm going to skip the live bait and try my luck with only two options, gulp shrimp under a popping cork and a silver spoon. Going after reds only tomorrow. Going back out Wednesday and Thursday too. Lol. Steve rocks!


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Rootbeer/chart mantis shrimp under popping cork with 3' leader. Pearl/Chart Mantis, or 3" swimming mullet under a cork did well for me the other day. Boxed a legal slam and several other fish. Also Chart Flash Down South Paddle Tails on 1/4 jig head worked in the guts near Xmas reef/point.


----------

